# Update on my little boy (Oisin)



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I had Oisin back at the vet again this morning for check up (for those who don't already know, my boy has been in and out of hospital for the past 5 weeks with serious illness). He has been diagnosed with polyomavirus which he would have picked up as a chick. His condition remains serious and his immune system has completely collapsed. I have been advised that for the rest of his life he will be extremely susceptible to infections and he will not live out the full lifespan of a budgie. Could be a year or perhaps a little longer but also could be sooner. He will keep picking up infections and it's usually the liver or kidneys that finally give in. He had more puss drained from his sinus infection today and his antibiotics have been extended. Although he has stopped losing weight, he is still too underweight to have a repeat blood test to see how his liver is doing (liver disease was evident in his last blood test). His balance has been improving slowly but still weak on his feet.

I have been allowed to let him out for a short fly around for quality of life as he's been getting frustrated staying in his cage however when he came out, it was only a matter of minutes before his energy dropped and he lost ability to support himself on his feet - couldn't stand or walk and flying was too much of an effort also. I'm so upset and I don't know what to do. I held him for ages until he regained some strength before putting him back on his perch and he kept nodding off in my hands.

His treatment will continue and we will do our best to keep his quality of life comfortable but I really can't watch him suffer either.

Niamh


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Niamh I am so sorry to hear of this and how your sweet little budgie is affected by it. Don't give up on him love him as much as you can . there are some things you can do to help him enjoy his time. get some milk thistle liquid from a health food shop this is great for the liver it has cured budgies who had cancer .
Keep his cage extra clean, replace water frequently add some vinegar to his water z couple of time 's a week it has to have mother in it to be of help.
Get the best food you can give greens, herbs, fresh grass. Keep him warm a all times, don't let him fly around too much, give him the steam treatment as well. 
If you feel he is not happy and in pain of course then that is another matter I send you bot love and healing thoughts.


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Thank you Cathy,

No I'm not giving up I love him to pieces and have cried so much since his illness as I hate to see him so sick and not be able to explain that I'm trying to help him ( I'm worried he thinks I'm torturing him with medicine). In saying that I am starting to think that he knows I'm doing my best to help him because he is pretty calm with me and still sits on my hand and let's me pet him - when he's with the vet he screams the place down but they are so amazing I just can't thank them enough for what they are doing for him and their support for me. Regarding the vinegar and other remedies I have been looking into it but the vet has advised not to go down that path because of how critical Oisin is and the treatment he is on. My other bird Noah is getting apple cider vinegar ( on vets recommendation) because of a cough he had a week ago but his health check on Monday was perfect and the vet thinks it was just some seed husk - no more coughing since just the once off. 
I really appreciate everyone's support here though because it's so difficult trying to explain my concerns to non pet owners. My boss has been great though and has been letting me off to attend vet appointments for Oisin - when Oisin's blood results with liver disease came back a few weeks ago he sent me home because I was so upset - I was so worried going back in the next day but he has been really supportive. 
I so hope my little sweets (Oisin's nickname) comes through he is such an adorable little boy. He is exceptionally weak at the moment though and I'm trying to get the balance right between treatment and quality of life ( allowing him the things he enjoys). His appetite is only so so and the ridiculous amount of medication he is on is also making him nauseated. Some days he eats and other days not so much. I've always had him on a strict healthy diet with plenty of veg and crumble but since his weight and appetite has become such an issue the avian vet is allowing me to have millet in constant supply for him and that's really all he is interested in when he does eat. Twice today I had to clean him up from faeces and that's just not him - he usually keeps himself immaculate but with his energy and the neurological effects caused by the sinus infection putting pressure on his brain he is not able to maintain his hygiene to the same level.

Regarding his cage, I have always cleaned it every single day since I got him so he is used to a very clean environment and I've also had an avian vet nurse come in and assess their environment to make sure everything is the way it should be.

He's in bed now and I have him back in his large cage (again quality of life as he was getting so aggravated in the small cage) but it is well padded with towels wrapped in newspaper in case he falls. (The newspaper prevents him from eating the cloth as birds can become seriously ill from rope toys and material that they have digested).

Thank you again Cathy - it's so good to speak with people who love their pets as much as I do.


----------



## Teddscau (Jun 27, 2012)

I'm really sorry about your baby. Ask the vet if you could possibly give your baby dandelion tea. I've been using it for my boy, Ju, who has testicular cancer. The tea will improve, repair, and detox your boy's liver and kidneys. I buy dandelion root and leaf from the health food store. I use a generous amount of dandelion root and a pinch of dandelion leaf. I make a full pot of tea, let it steep for half an hour, then put the pot in the fridge to cool. Then I pour it into ice cube trays and freeze it. I put three or four cubes in a microwaveable bowl and microwave it to melt them. Make sure the tea is room temperature before pouring it in his water dish (make sure to thoroughly wash his water dish before serving the tea). Only have it in his cage for three to five hours at most, then dump it out and thoroughly wash the dish and fill with water.

You can also sprout seed for him if you aren't already. You can try to sprout spray millet for him. I'd also keep hot water bottles in with him so he doesn't have to waste his energy trying to stay warm.

I agree with Cathy. I'd do the the steam treatment. I'd also include a few drops of eucalyptus oil in steam.


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Thank you Robyn,

Sorry to hear about your budgie also! I hope Ju makes a good recovery. Yes I am using the steam and Eucalyptus and hot water bottles. I will ask the vet about the dandelion tea and milk thistle though .

He has been eating well this morning and seems comfortable at present ( he's currently sitting on his T-stand watching everything).


----------



## jellyblue (Aug 11, 2010)

My very best thoughts and prayers for you and Oisin. I know you are doing everything you can to make sure he is comfortable. Your love will go a long way in helping Oisin. He is in good hands. Hugs to you both.


----------



## PrincipePio (Jan 21, 2014)

You are doing an excellent job caring for Oisin! I'm sending you lots of good vibes and strength to care for him. He loves you very much if he's letting you pet him, and I'm sure that he appreciates you helping him enjoy life to the fullest! :hug:


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Oisin was back in for a check up and the vets are happy with his progress. He came off his antibiotics today as his sinus infection seems to be cleared however his right nostril has closed over and the vet feels that his episodes of exhaustion may be as a result of not getting enough oxygen on exertion. He may need surgery to open the nostril but will see how he goes first.
So glad to finally get some positive news even if it will be brief. :budgie:


----------



## jellyblue (Aug 11, 2010)

Good news. Here's hoping that the nostril opens naturally and Oisin avoids surgery. He is such a sweet little guy.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

He is a fighter, and I hope he will make a speedy recovery! I'm sending all my best wishes to you and your little guy!


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

I am so happy to hear this small bit of good news small steps lead to bigger ones. I am thinking of you both sending healing energy and hugs to you . Take care of yourself as well at tis time you have been an amazing budgie mummy and I am positive your little one knows this is all for his health . Get better Oisin and continue to improve:budgie:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Sending lots of love, healing energy, positive thoughts and prayers for a full and speedy recovery for darling little Oisin. 
You are doing a wonderful job in caring for your little fellow. :hug:*


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Hi everyone,

Oisin is still battling on and on a break from medication at present. I've had him at the vet every week since January as I'm so scared of missing something. He is up and down all the time with good and bad days but doing everything I can to keep him comfortable and still provide a safe amount of stimulation for him. I have been letting him out of his cage for short periods but following him everywhere like a body guard to catch him when he tumbles (which is a lot). 

I've noticed tonight though that he was extremely restless as if he's just not sure what will make him comfortable. He sat in my hand for ages and was quite content there but when I put him back in his cage he came straight back out and kept fluttering around to different corners of the room trying to get comfortable. He also gave little chirps every time he poo'd and I'm wondering if he is in pain when passing or feeling constipated. His faeces is a bit mucky today but not overly.

He's in bed now with his heater on (still not putting on weight) but wide awake whenever I check on him (I only cover 3 sides when the heater is on) 

Using the apple cider vinegar in his water on vets permission but have been advised to stop the eucalyptus steaming and stick with just plain steam.


----------



## jellyblue (Aug 11, 2010)

Oisin is a real fighter. You are taking such good care of him, Niamh. Neither one of you are ready to give up. Hope the vet can figure out what is wrong. Hugs to you both.


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

jellyblue said:


> Oisin is a real fighter. You are taking such good care of him, Niamh. Neither one of you are ready to give up. Hope the vet can figure out what is wrong. Hugs to you both.


Thank you Susan we are certainly battling this out together just one step at a time. He's got another blood test coming up next week but no idea what happens from there.


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

FaeryBee said:


> *Sending lots of love, healing energy, positive thoughts and prayers for a full and speedy recovery for darling little Oisin.
> You are doing a wonderful job in caring for your little fellow. :hug:*


Thanks Deborah it's great to have such great support it goes a long way.


----------



## deriksen (Dec 5, 2014)

I'm so glad to hear your little Oisin is improving. Sounds like a little fighter. Sending lots of positive energy :budgie:


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Pretty boy said:


> I am so happy to hear this small bit of good news small steps lead to bigger ones. I am thinking of you both sending healing energy and hugs to you . Take care of yourself as well at tis time you have been an amazing budgie mummy and I am positive your little one knows this is all for his health . Get better Oisin and continue to improve:budgie:


Thanks Cathy
I'm a lot less hysterical now and focussing my thoughts more on the recovery rather than will I lose him and he is more willing to allow me to do things for him and catch him when he falls.


----------



## marya (Apr 14, 2013)

So glad your little Oisin is a bit better.He sounds a little fighter. Hope he continues to improve. He is a brave little bird.


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

deriksen said:


> I'm so glad to hear your little Oisin is improving. Sounds like a little fighter. Sending lots of positive energy :budgie:


Thanks Deriksen
Yes thankfully he is very determined and I think he has given me more strength to carry him through.


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

marya said:


> So glad your little Oisin is a bit better.He sounds a little fighter. Hope he continues to improve. He is a brave little bird.


Thanks Marya,
He certainly is a brave boy he's been through so much and still as placid as can be.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Blessings to you and little Oisin during his recovery and prayers for it to be a full and speedy one. :hug:*


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

FaeryBee said:


> *Blessings to you and little Oisin during his recovery and prayers for it to be a full and speedy one. :hug:*


Thanks Deborah


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Update*

Always allow for miracles for your special little one. Prayers for his recovery and a long life for you to share with him. Blessings, Jo Ann:hug::hug:


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Jo Ann said:


> Always allow for miracles for your special little one. Prayers for his recovery and a long life for you to share with him. Blessings, Jo Ann:hug::hug:


Thanks Jo Ann I'm praying for a miracle too. He fell onto his back this morning and couldn't get up. Still very restless as if he can't get comfortable.


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Update*

How is the little one Doing?? Prayers and , Blessings, Jo Ann:budge::budge:


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Hi Jo Ann,

Thanks for asking. Poor Oisin had a terrible couple of days and I honestly thought it was the end as he kept falling and rolling onto his back and when I turned him right way up he would keep wriggling around frantically in a circle. He has also been extremely lethargic. His weight dropped even further also and had no energy to even lift his head of the ground. He spent a lot of time sleeping on me for body warmth and unfortunately with Easter the vet was closed. I've moved everything back down to the base of his cage and removed swings etc to discourage climbing up high. I went and bought a UV light for him to help absorb nutrients and give him some energy and of course still using the heater. He is determine to be up of the base when sleeping though but can't hold his balance on a perch so I've turned one of Noah's giant food dishes into a nesting ledge for him just under the heater and filled it with shredded newspaper but he is reluctant to het into it. I've also put a nest of shredded newspaper on the base so that he can snuggle into it for warmth. 
I have an appointment booked for tomorrow morning with the avian vet. I'm really at a loss as to where to go from here. He was meant to be getting another blood test but I really don't know if if he has the energy for that now. The plan after last weeks vet visit was to get him back onto crumble and his healthy diet again to help the liver but with his weight dropping again I've ditched that and have plenty of millet and seed available at all times.


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Update*

What about soaking millet spray in electrolyte to get extra vitamins especially B vits. The Idea is to stimulate the desire to eat with the B vits which will in turn encourage weight gain. We use nibbles as they are smaller if he is reluctant to eat pellets. Also nutriberries have shelled seeds and various amounts of pellets plus molasses which could encourage weight. Sprinkle vit powder on soft food is another possible. Oat groats add weight in a good quality seed. Canary seed is very good but oil seed lacks needed nutrients. The nutriberries gets the hull off so bird is more likely to get powder vits and nutrients already in nutriberries. You can break up the nutriberries to budgie size bites as he may be too weak,
Just reaching for some possibles for you to ask the vet about. It is like a viscous circle to get a bird to start eating again.

Prayers and Blessings, Jo Ann:budge::budge:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Prayers little Oisin during this very difficult time.
I hope the vet will be able to help your little fellow. :hug:*


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Thanks Jo Ann I will ask the vet tomorrow


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Oh your sweet boy is experiencing some hard hurdles. has the vet crop fed him at all? I know when Budget as very sick he was lucky enough to actually be taken home by the vet and crop fed regularly I am eternally grateful to my vet .
The crop feeding got him back to have the desire to want to eat and take over the job himself.
Prayers and healing thoughts to both of you


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Thanks Cathy,

Yes in the initial stages he was crop fed by the vets but then as his sinus infection improved and he came off the antibiotics he was less nauseated so that all stopped and I've just been taking him in weekly for monitoring. I would imagine they will hospitalise him again tomorrow though and may go back down that path. I have a list of questions around diet ready for them and have noted Jo Ann's advice also in the list. They have told me that he is the most complicated case they have seen in a while so I guess we are all at a loss to what's going on. He is finally asleep now - he was pretty restless tonight again and I'm worried he may be in pain.


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Just home after leaving Oisin at the vets. He is staying in for more testing and monitoring. The vet is reluctant to modify his diet with any of the suggestions at this stage at least until blood results come back as his organ functions may not be strong enough to cope with or respond. Starting him on fluids and will call me later or tomorrow with blood results. 
This morning his vent was completely blocked with faeces and had to wash him down completely. Poor little thing.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Poor baby. I'm so sorry your little fellow is having such a rough time of it. 
Sending lots of love, healing energy, positive thoughts and prayers for Oisin. Please keep us updated on his progress. :hug:*


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Thanks Deborah yes I will definitely keep everyone up to date. Everyone here has been a great help and support to us.


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

He is fortunate to have an owner like you. Prayer's for his recovery...:hug:


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Thanks Randy


----------



## jellyblue (Aug 11, 2010)

Oisin is always in our thoughts and prayers. I hope the vet can figure out what is wrong and how to help him. Poor baby has been through so much. Your love is keeping him going.


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Thanks Susan I'm waiting by the phone for an update


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Oisin remains in hospital and the update is that his bloods came back normal including liver function! Still weak and lethargic though and his balance is still poor. He is having an X-Ray in the morning to check for lesions - ideally CT scan would show better results but he's too small for that.


----------



## deriksen (Dec 5, 2014)

Glad to hear the bloods came back normal - that's a good start! Sending lots of positive energy for Oisin.


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Thanks Deriksen,
Yes it is good especially given that his liver function was off at the last check. Still would like to get to the bottom of it though. Fingers crossed for tomorrow.


----------



## jellyblue (Aug 11, 2010)

We all are thinking and praying for you and Oisin. Hope the vet finds what's wrong. Poor thing.


----------

